# Grounding code



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

anything that has electrical current has to be grounded.

equipment ground and panel ground


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Explain what you mean by grounded and not grounded.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Depending on the type of raceway used to connect to the ac, you may not need an extra wire as a ground.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Depending on the type of raceway used to connect to the ac, you may not need an extra wire as a ground.


 
he also may mean a ground rod was driven?

We need more info.


----------



## Promethyl (May 13, 2009)

Sorry for being unclear, I meant to say there is not an earth ground. My thought was since it was up in the air, and metallic it could be subject to lightning strikes. 

Should an air conditioner suspended above the ground have a grounding spike to earth ground?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> he also may mean a ground rod was driven?
> 
> We need more info.


You called it dude. :thumbsup:



Promethyl said:


> Sorry for being unclear, I meant to say there is not an earth ground. My thought was since it was up in the air, and metallic it could be subject to lightning strikes.
> 
> Should an air conditioner suspended above the ground have a grounding spike to earth ground?


No it is not necessary.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Did I read some where that a cement wall (not block) can be used as a ground?

Perhaps all wet (and maybe very old.. (me)) Somewhere back in my mind I remember this sort of thing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leland said:


> Did I read some where that a cement wall (not block) can be used as a ground?
> 
> Perhaps all wet (and maybe very old.. (me)) Somewhere back in my mind I remember this sort of thing.


Try and forget that sort of thing. :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Try and forget that sort of thing. :laughing:


LMO!!! :laughing::laughing::whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most likely the items he mentioned with the supplemental electrodes are in violation I BET BOTTOM DOLLAR they are not connected to the main electrodes.


----------



## jrhelectrical (May 12, 2009)

Inspect the source of power to insure proper electrode grounding first, then inspect the branch circuit feeding the a/c unit, for proper grnd. This should be easy enough. jrhelectrical


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Promethyl said:


> I have a question about a potential code violation in Missouri.
> 
> I saw a air conditioner mounted to a concrete wall on a L mount. It was not grounded. On the other side of the premise the satalite dish and phone equipment was grounded.
> 
> ...


OK, do you mean that the power was run to the unit without an equipment grounding conductor or do you mean no one installed a grounding electrode conductor / ground rod to the unit?


----------

